# Cyp. segawai



## dodidoki (Jan 21, 2015)

Debember was very mild here so almost all of outsider cyps begun to start. I have to move them in GH and segawai is in bloom now. Where do we go from here????


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 21, 2015)

By the way: on right there is a cca. 3 cm tall cyp. It is my farrerii. Some advised me to rest cyps in fridge. Can anyone tell me few words about this technique????


----------



## Shiva (Jan 21, 2015)

Good going!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2015)

Not me, mine are outside. Looking good with your yellows, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 21, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> By the way: on right there is a cca. 3 cm tall cyp. It is my farrerii. Some advised me to rest cyps in fridge. Can anyone tell me few words about this technique????



I winter mine in the fridge but place them in plastic bags to retain moisture. They stay dormant until March when put in the fridge in October.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2015)

Lovely flower. Think Spring!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 21, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2015)

JPMC said:


> I winter mine in the fridge but place them in plastic bags to retain moisture. They stay dormant until March when put in the fridge in October.



You put the pot in the fridge or take the roots out and bag with vermiculite etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Jan 22, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> You put the pot in the fridge or take the roots out and bag with vermiculite etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



After the tops die down, I clip them to the potting mix surface and place the whole pot in the plastic bag and seal it. The whole thing is then placed in the fridge.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 23, 2015)

JPMC said:


> After the tops die down, I clip them to the potting mix surface and place the whole pot in the plastic bag and seal it. The whole thing is then placed in the fridge.



Colud you post us a pic about your resting cyps in fridge? I think this technique could be extremely useful to keep plants away from extreme weather ( too cold or too warm).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 25, 2015)

Flowerings Cyps in January - not exactly optimal. Lovely plant though. 

I have successfully vernalized Cyps in fridges before - again, not exactly optimal. As suggested, cut off the dead growths, and wrap them in tightly sealed plastic. Do not remove them from the pot since Cyps really don't like to be disturbed, even when dormant. Be careful also that the medium is just moist, not wet. The bigger the fridge, the better, and keep the pot away from the cooling vents to prevent possible freezing. A crisper dedicated to the plants at the bottom is probably the best location - keeping them protected from temperature fluctuations and mechanical damage.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> A crisper dedicated to the plants at the bottom is probably the best location - keeping them protected from temperature fluctuations and mechanical damage.



Ah, a cooler or styrofoam container with plant inside might stabilize things



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 25, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ....keeping them protected from temperature fluctuations and mechanical damage.





cnycharles said:


> Ah, a cooler or styrofoam container with plant inside might stabilize things



This is more important than it might seem. A styrofoam container or putting the wrapped pots in a drawer is pretty much necessary. I wouldn't worry about freezing in most cases, but if the air circulation in the refrigerator means there is a cold side and a warmer side to the pot, over time the condensation on the cold side can dry out the warmer side. This only takes a degree or 2 of difference while the chilled air blows directly on the pot. Half the pot becomes bone dry, and the other side is soggy. Or if there are several pots in the bag, some pots are dry, some stay wet.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 26, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> Colud you post us a pic about your resting cyps in fridge? I think this technique could be extremely useful to keep plants away from extreme weather ( too cold or too warm).



Sure, but there's not too much to see:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 26, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Sure, but there's not too much to see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, very useful pic!!! Only one more question, please: when you repot them? Before dormant period or just at beginning of starting in spring?
Many thanks: Istvan


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2015)

I would aim to repot (or pot) cyps in the fall (before dormant period) to minimize disturbance of the plant.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 26, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> Great, very useful pic!!! Only one more question, please: when you repot them? Before dormant period or just at beginning of starting in spring?
> Many thanks: Istvan



I typically repot in the autumn. I do not shake off any of the media just set the small root ball into a larger pot with minimal disturbance.


----------

